
Ask HN: Do you experience flow on mundane tasks? - Void_
I’m a frontend coder, I build mostly UIs. lately it’s been kinda boring.<p>I feel like I can’t get into flow anymore. I only get to experience it when I work on a harder problem, or learn something new. Other than that it’s just links and buttons.<p>Has anybody been where I am? How’d you deal with it?
======
tmaly
Everything will become mundane and boring if you let it. Try to build new
skills every day. Find some hard problem in the boring space and try to solve
it in a different way.

It is all a mindset.

